# Brute force firing then stops. HELP!!!



## tristin (Feb 6, 2013)

I have a 2006 750 brute force that fires good on the front cylinder but the back cylinder only fires for a couple seconds then stops? What could it be?


----------



## DSC (Aug 1, 2011)

check your roll over sensor. It has played tricks on me before.


----------



## Brute 840 (Feb 9, 2012)

if not roll over you have a bad stator prob


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Bad plug,bad coil,bad CDI or water in the bowl. It could also be low voltage if the battery isn't being charged or is bad.


----------



## tristin (Feb 6, 2013)

I have put new plugs switched coils over and the problem was still on the back cylinder it also has a new battery. what do you mean by water in the bowl?


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

tristin said:


> I have put new plugs switched coils over and the problem was still on the back cylinder it also has a new battery. what do you mean by water in the bowl?


When enough water gets into the carb bowl, it covers the jets and stops fuel flow,thus stops a cylinder from firing. Just drain them to be sure. The screws are like torx and are on the clutch cover side of each.


----------



## tristin (Feb 6, 2013)

Is there a sensor of something how does it know to stop the fire?


----------



## tristin (Feb 6, 2013)

nmkawierider said:


> When enough water gets into the carb bowl, it covers the jets and stops fuel flow,thus stops a cylinder from firing. Just drain them to be sure. The screws are like torx and are on the clutch cover side of each.


I drained them and it didn't do anything?


----------



## Turnerloose32 (Aug 4, 2020)

Did you ever figure out what it was cause I'm having the same issue


----------



## Dewine2012 (Aug 7, 2020)

Having same problems


----------



## Dirtmonster (Dec 11, 2020)

I am having same peoblem. Has anyone ever had any luck figuring it out? I replaced the cdi but still same. Ready to scrap this thing


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Dirtmonster said:


> I am having same peoblem. Has anyone ever had any luck figuring it out? I replaced the cdi but still same. Ready to scrap this thing


Test the pulse coil....and the line voltages. Also pull the bolts on the fuse box, unplug it and inspect the connections.


----------



## Dirtmonster (Dec 11, 2020)

05 brute 750 I have checked the pulse coil its sending signal properly to cdi as front coil fires properly also checked buss connections and tried new cdi as it seemed to follow to that w tests. Theres only one pulse coil on this so both coils fire at same time everytime right? And swapped coils did not change. I am not new to this i have an atv and cycle repair shop for 10 years now n been wrenching on the same for 20+ years but this thing has me stumped. Seems it might be in ecm? Upon first turn of key i get proper spark on both after about foir seconds rear plug stops sparking. 2wd-4wd flashing back n forth also.


----------



## Dirtmonster (Dec 11, 2020)

If it was a stator issue or a pulse coil wouldnt it affect both coils right?


----------



## Robert5775 (Dec 13, 2020)

If it was a stator issue or a pulse coil wouldnt it affect both coils right?
Having the same problem myself changed plugs wires coil pack and I've checked the rollover sensor and fuses


----------



## Dirtmonster (Dec 11, 2020)

Well if the pulse coil wasnt putting out enoigh to trigger both maybe or stator not putting out enough to charge both coils? But w a fully charged batt u would think it should fire both? Also now mine has stopped sparking on front and started only sparking on both upont first touching start button and release of start button. These machines are the worst i have ever worked on


----------



## Turnerloose32 (Aug 4, 2020)

Did anyone else ever have any luck figuring the spark issue out?


----------



## ClintNugent (3 mo ago)

Anyone know the problem. I'm having the same issue


----------

